# There be Eggs!!



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

My Halfmoon male and female have eggs!!! I just removed the female. Sneaky devils had them this morning when I was not watching...

I should see tails hanging tomorrow!!

Well, off to church!
:-D


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

OH my gosh! 8D That's SO exciting!!! Do you have pictures of the parents?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nikon D300 Tamron 17-50mm lens with 12mm extention ring. Vivitar 285HV fired remote via Cactus triggers through umbrella.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh WOW! They're GORGEOUS! You're sure to have some beautiful babies! : )


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow! the picture says it all! Kudos


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

The female is huge. I was a bit worried. Also the male didn't make a nest until yesterday evening. I had released the female from her jar I had in the tank the day before. She is a little tattered, but fine. The Male loves to bang them around a bit...

;-) If they were people, he would be in jail.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

24 hours and no tails yet. He is still tending the eggs....

I have a fresh batch of micro worms ready, and I'll start the bbs soon.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

It'll come through soon


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

A few tails last night, now it looks like the bubble nest has fur! I may have removed the female early as there are only around 100 eggs and fry, but perhaps that is for the best...

Jeff.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Update: Fry are free swimming, male is out. Check carefully when removing male, I found two fry in with him after pulling him out.:shock:

Microworms and some bbs yesterday, some microworms today. (I saw no pink bellies from the bbs so I'll slow that down until next week. I did see them chase the mw.

Jeff.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

My HM fry are one week old now. Swimming all over the place. Still feeding microworms and some bbs. I have been adding water the last few days, started the sponge filter up today on slow. The fry actually seem to be having fun on the current from the filter side! There is still plenty of still water for the others...


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Good luck raising them.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

How many are there? : D PICTURES!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

**stalks**


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Day 8.

Still feeding a combo of micro worms and baby brine shrimp. There appears to be many that cannot eat the bbs as evident by their white tummys. I suspect it is due to the female that is from Thailand where they feed fry with infusoria. If I had fed only bbs, I think some would have been gone now.

There are two camps here. One if the fry are too small to eat bbs, then they should be culled anyway. Two, you never know what you are really culling at such an early stage. Could small mouth fry be attached to a superior gene? Unknown......:shock:


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Day 11, Getting bigger!


















Most of the fry are getting larger and eating the bbs as shown by their swollen pink bellies. But some are still so tiny, so I continue adding some MW.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Something not expected is not only some fry getting bigger, and some look like 1 day old, but while most are pink like the above, a few are dark. Perhaps I'll have some blues mixed in??

Can't wait until they grow up!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Differences in size is normal. That's why spawns need a lot of water changes. The fry secrete a growth stunting hormone and water changes keep that down as far as possible.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

awwwwwww they're gorgeous!!!Its natural for some fry to be smaller than others, although as tpocicat said, because of the growth stunting hormone water changes need to be really frequent!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

The part of this theory that I don't understand is if the larger fry are secreting this hormone then why does it not affect them? Wouldn't they ALL be small???




tpocicat said:


> Differences in size is normal. That's why spawns need a lot of water changes. The fry secrete a growth stunting hormone and water changes keep that down as far as possible.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know who is secreting the growth stunting hormone, (other breeders claim it is the big fry),all I know is the only way to combat it is frequent water changes.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> I don't know who is secreting the growth stunting hormone, (other breeders claim it is the big fry),all I know is the only way to combat it is frequent water changes.


Sounds like an old wives tale to me....:shock:

I have no doubt that frequent water changes will make the fish healthier and therefore grow faster, but if the larger fish were secreting a hormone to limit growth, then they would also be affected, not just the other fish. Perhaps just to scare those lazy into doing the water changes?

Jeff.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I would say it is the larger fry simply because in terms of growth they are more progressed meaning they probably secrete more of the hormone than the smallest ones


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> I would say it is the larger fry simply because in terms of growth they are more progressed meaning they probably secrete more of the hormone than the smallest ones


So the larger ones secrete the hormone *after* they are larger? So the ones that are *already* smaller are affected and the already larger are not? Or perhaps the small ones secrete it to slow down the larger ones so they can catch up?

I am just not a believer....


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Just an update to the spawning: I figure about 1/4 are dark, the rest pink bodies. My estimate count is about 90 fish. I only lost one fish early on so after two weeks their chances are greatly improved. Still two or three tinys, so I add a bit of microworms to their feedings of bbs twice and thrice a day.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!
Pictures are wonderful!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Video of the 3 week old hm fry!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHq5t-HqOZs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Perhaps a scientific experiment is the answer? =D Two spawns, the same parents, the same conditions. One spawn change the water like mad, and on the other only focus on removing the waste at the bottom. See if one spawn has stunted fish vs. the other spawn?


Keep postin' pictures, they are so cute. Isn't it amazing how quickly time passes?


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

grats on your babies 

The growth stunting hormone isn't a myth btw- A lot of different fish produce the hormone. If you would like to learn more about it a lot of scientific articles can be found by googling growth stunting hormone fish studies. 

It sounded like you were joking about thinking it was a myth but I thought I would toss that out there in case someone took you seriously.  

The video of your fry, you have one grey-ish fry with super black eyes. It will be kind of interesting to see what he turns out like since it's so different from the rest. He's your black sheep lol


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

KadenJames said:


> Perhaps a scientific experiment is the answer? =D Two spawns, the same parents, the same conditions. One spawn change the water like mad, and on the other only focus on removing the waste at the bottom. See if one spawn has stunted fish vs. the other spawn?
> 
> 
> Keep postin' pictures, they are so cute. Isn't it amazing how quickly time passes?


But that would only show the advantage of fresh water on growth? That is the problem, any filter that would remove nitrate/nitrite/ammonia would also remove a protein based hormone? So really the only proof would be to find this elusive hormone and introduce it "*along*" with fresh water changes....

Jeff.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> grats on your babies
> 
> The growth stunting hormone isn't a myth btw- A lot of different fish produce the hormone. If you would like to learn more about it a lot of scientific articles can be found by googling growth stunting hormone fish studies.
> 
> ...


There are actually about 20 with that darker color. I too am interested in seeing the result! Of the rest, when I shine a light on them some are a bluish silver and some are greenish silver so that will also be of interest!

Jeff.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I love reading spawn logs! I cannot wait to keep following and see how the babies grow up!!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

nice job on your healthy fry's


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh my! where have all these fish came from??? I don't think this 10 gal is going to work as a grow out. They are starting to grow fast now. I'll make another vid soon. there are showing some green some blue some have red on the tails...

So far with this spawn I only lost one fry at day one. I credit clean water and IAL.
I have been noticing I think one or two that have trouble with swim bladder? Is this genetic? They swim in a frantic motion and when they stop they just seem to sink.

I'm gona need a lot of jars....:shock:

Jeff.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well swim bladder is MOSTLY when they seem to have trouble swimming down, but SBD can be when the fish has trouble swimming at all. Also this is not genetic and usually happens when over feeding. Though when the fry are young this will happen often. There are several ways to stop this or reduce it from happening so much.

You can either feed smaller potions than usual, but more feedings than usual or you can fast them a bit. (The ones with SBD.) Even though SBD isn't a "contagious" disease, you should separate the SBD with the healthy fry so you can pay more attention to the non-SBD fry.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Your fry look great! Looks like you will have a rainbow spawn.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Update: my almost one month old fry:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnpgmy0qbNk&feature=youtu.be


Jeff.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

New update 5 Weeks....

http://youtu.be/fRk2Rb-G460


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

They're looking great


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I think that is my favorite part of breeding, when they start to show color. You have a lot of little pretties there.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Looking good Jeff


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Week 6 update:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v2HjB6MYsY


Oh man! They are getting huge, I need a bigger grow out tank!!

Jeff.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Looking good 
Upside the tank
The fry will grow faster


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Looking good
> Upside the tank
> The fry will grow faster


Yes, I have a 40 that I'm thinking of setting up, or just getting a large tub and splitting them. I am just kinda half set up for bettas and even my heated fish room is just temporary in a downstairs bath. We'll see how successful this operation is before building a dedicated fish room. I'm already driving my wife nuts... hehe.

I have dreams of a drip system with auto fresh water replace. 

Jeff.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

With fry that age is better to go bigger.
If u don't want to set up a bigger tank
You have to spilt them up.
Large one jar up
Mid- small
Two different tank
I know what u mean
All my tanks at my parent house(2,7,10&50 with a 200 gallon pond)
They're nagging on me already
They keep telling me to take everything to my house n burry the pond
Drip system will be nice


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

That is the biggest glob of java moss I've ever seen Jeff. It's beautiful.... I wish our local moss supplier would hurry up and get their act together again. Wish I didn't need to toss out so much of mine before. What I have left looks so bad compared to yours LOL 

What size tank are all your fry in in the videos? It does look like it's getting a bit tight in there. 
You're doing a great job on your spawn though congrats again!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> That is the biggest glob of java moss I've ever seen Jeff. It's beautiful.... I wish our local moss supplier would hurry up and get their act together again. Wish I didn't need to toss out so much of mine before. What I have left looks so bad compared to yours LOL
> 
> What size tank are all your fry in in the videos? It does look like it's getting a bit tight in there.
> You're doing a great job on your spawn though congrats again!


It's just a 10 Gallon. Yes, I think I'll pick up something on the way home from work.. 

Jeff.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

How many do you have?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

In this spawn I estimate about 100. The wife says 200. I have two other spawns going....

Lots of fishies....

Jeff.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

What other tanks do you have?

100 is a good number but if you don't separate them in different tanks, they will be VERY stunted and not very nice.

I would suggest doing one at a time if you are using a ten gallon only. Check thrift stores.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> What other tanks do you have?


Currently Spawn #1 HMxHM 150 fry? is in the 10G, Spawn # 2 HMxHMee which is only about 50? fry is in a 15G tub, Spawn #3 HMxHMee about 200 fry is in another 15G tub. My 5 females and one albino Pleco share the 6G bookshelf. My 5 males are in separate 1G jars.

HM = Halfmoon
HMee = Halfmoon Bigear

Jeff.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I see, but you should buy more tubs because you want your fry to be VERY healthy and get them out ASAP to contunue your line/s


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> Currently Spawn #1 HMxHM 150 fry? is in the 10G, Spawn # 2 HMxHMee which is only about 50? fry is in a 15G tub, Spawn #3 HMxHMee about 200 fry is in another 15G tub. My 5 females and one albino Pleco share the 6G bookshelf. My 5 males are in separate 1G jars.
> 
> HM = Halfmoon
> HMee = Halfmoon Bigear


What do the fry look like,the big ear ones?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Fabian said:


> What do the fry look like,the big ear ones?


So far they look like regular half moon fry. But then the females were just regular half moons. I'll have to breed back to the male or breed siblings to get the big ears I think...

Jeff.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

This has nothing to do with breeding - but isn't 5 females and a pleco a lot for a 6 gallon?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yes :lol:

Nice babies btw. Hope you got lotsa jars :lol:

I have a good number of tanks for grow outs, just because I never know if I'll get more than a handful. But, it seems like the daddys I use are munchers :roll: So good job!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> This has nothing to do with breeding - but isn't 5 females and a pleco a lot for a 6 gallon?


Yes. The Pleco should definitely not be in there. And for six females, the least you can(SHOULD) have is a 10 gallon tank.

The Pleco needs at least 30 gallons as it ages youre supposed to upgrade.

All of your tanks are this overstocked? I don't understand why Jeff. I think if you were to do one spawn at a time, you would definitely get better results and it would be easier to pu them to grow out tanks.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Yes. The Pleco should definitely not be in there. And for six females, the least you can(SHOULD) have is a 10 gallon tank.
> 
> The Pleco needs at least 30 gallons as it ages youre supposed to upgrade.
> 
> All of your tanks are this overstocked? I don't understand why Jeff. I think if you were to do one spawn at a time, you would definitely get better results and it would be easier to pu them to grow out tanks.


The pleco is just there for the algae. He is only about 2 inches long.... You use snails, I use my pleco! Some of the snails when they die emit a poison that will kill your fish.

Jeff.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I use a siamese algae eater :3 he goes from tank to tank, depending where the algae is... considering I have many tanks, siamese algae eaters are relatively small and do the job well (maybe too well?)


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I use a siamese algae eater :3 he goes from tank to tank, depending where the algae is... considering I have many tanks, siamese algae eaters are relatively small and do the job well (maybe too well?)


those little guy are aggressive 
they will suck up the slim of the fish if they don't have enough food to eat
they do get kind of big compare to betta
yes they will kill betta n guppy


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

my mistake 
i was thinking about the chinese algae eater
not the siamese


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Plecos do the same. I've seen it. catfish too.

:lol: yeah I got the littler fella, not the chinese one :3


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

will try the otto aka flying fox
those guy stay really small


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

jeffegg2 said:


> The pleco is just there for the algae. He is only about 2 inches long.... You use snails, I use my pleco! Some of the snails when they die emit a poison that will kill your fish.
> 
> Jeff.


That's good, but you DO plan to transfer him to a bigger tank right?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Got the 29 gallon out and cleaned her up... Will have it set up soon. The spawn is on week 7, getting really big! They are eating adult brine shrimp now (well some of them are). I had the second fry die, I think she choked on an adult brine. They are funny, they play tug of war with them, and you can see the smaller ones swimming around like a puppy with a dog bone trying to hide. Still giving them some BBS and ocasional MW, but I have more BBS for the other two spawns now.

I'll try and get a new vid up once I transfer them to the new diggs.....

Jeff.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

following...


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Week 7 update: The move to the 29g tank...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtGmGxXmTRY&feature=youtu.be

Jeff.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

They are transferred to the 29 gallon. You can see it in the video.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

oooh thats a lotta fry!  Looks like you have a salamader in there... I want! lol


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have now jarred the three largest males. Wow they are making bubble nests already! I'll try to get a video soon!

Jeff.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

The earliest I seen a male blow a bubble nest is 8 week old


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sunday they will be 10 weeks old....

Jeff.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

11 Week update!!! I have three males in jars growing like weeds....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwBQ4yA2KYA&feature=youtu.be

The are switched to frozen brine shrimp and flake food now. Sometimes frozen glass-worms (mosquito larva).

Jeff.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

I seriously want that salamander male thats jarred!! PLEASE!  oh and a matching female too!!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

The red white and blue?

He is a nice one. I call him Captain America!!

Jeff.


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah hes gorgeous!! Id love to get a pair from you from this spawn.


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Post pics of the fry when they hatch and become free swimming


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

jeffegg2 said:


> Day 11, Getting bigger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is hatched and free swimming.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I love that Second Male too, they are looking great!
Will definitely be interested in a pair or more when they're ready!
How close do you suspect they are?​


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well in two more weeks they'll be 3 months, I think that would be the earliest.

Probably from two to four weeks...

Perhaps longer for the slow growers. 

Jeff.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Not long then!
Have you jarred anymore males?​


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

No, not yet, they have been pretty well behaved so far.

Jeff.


----------



## goldentryst (Dec 13, 2011)

jeffegg2 said:


> Week 7 update: The move to the 29g tank...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtGmGxXmTRY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Jeff.


They are soo beautiful. Sigh. 
Also nice choice of music, it conjured up a very dreamy atmosphere xD

Also, if you could additionally put up a video of them during feeding time, that would be super awesome. Hoards of betta rushing for food :O


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Working on some macro shots!*


















Jeff.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Gimme _gimme* GIMMIE!*_ So purty!


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

One of the first males that I have in Jar:


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

And what a beautiful boy he is!


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

If I could steal some, I would, but that's not very nice.  Beautiful bettas! Congrats!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow...Impressed...Majorly...Impressed...Want


----------



## jriley (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow Wow WOW!


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

It is so nice to see the colors come in!!!










Jeff.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

We're still hungry daddy!!!










FEED US!!!

Jeff.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice pictures Jeff. I really must say I doubted you, but man you really proved me wrong. Nice fish and great color on them.

What camera do you use?

Is there a cellophane in the second picture right in the middle top?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Very nice pictures Jeff. I really must say I doubted you, but man you really proved me wrong. Nice fish and great color on them.
> 
> What camera do you use?
> 
> Is there a cellophane in the second picture right in the middle top?


Nikon D300, Kenko 20mm extension ring, AFS Nikkor 55-200mm 1:4-5:6GED.

Lit directly from above Strobist style using Vivitar 285HV 1/16 triggered with Cactus wireless radio trigger.


Just the water surface on top, the tank is really old and has some scratches and stuff, not ideal for photos. Just playing around really with my macro stuff and getting ready to make some pics for aquabid. I have done a lot of portraits but not that experienced at shooting fish.

Jeff.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice. I'm impressed too.

Though I was talking about a cellophane female or male in the top middle of the tank?

The sharpness on your pictures are really good. I, sure getting good pictures is just a matter of patience and experience.



jeffegg2 said:


> Nikon D300, Kenko 20mm extension ring, AFS Nikkor 55-200mm 1:4-5:6GED.
> 
> Lit directly from above Strobist style using Vivitar 285HV 1/16 triggered with Cactus wireless radio trigger.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Very nice. I'm impressed too.
> 
> Though I was talking about a cellophane female or male in the top middle of the tank?
> 
> The sharpness on your pictures are really good. I, sure getting good pictures is just a matter of patience and experience.



Ahhh, I see. Yes there is a wide variety of colors from this spawn. From clear to marble red to blue.

Yes, Photography takes a lot of practice! 

Jeff.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I see. And with fry that just won't sit still, you've done a great job with the picture.

I look forward to more pictures and updates on these fish!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

They are so beautiful


----------



## Ma xiong (Oct 11, 2010)

How old are they?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Eggs layed 4-15-2012 Hatched perhaps 2 days?

Jeff.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Really love your fish.  Placed a bid on the one you listed, hope I get him!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh wow he is beyond beautiful !!!!


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

I have to agree I would have loved to have bid on him, but he was already gone before I got too


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I wanted him too, but I don't have any females for him. Except for my pastel male, I don't have any red in the bettas I'm attempting to breed, not counting my salamanders.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey with this big spawn of yours
Did any of the fry turn out to be big ear


----------

